# Lashing ring for Burstner Aviano.



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello. I've just bought a Burstner Aviano i640. Been nowhere yet but raring to go!  
The garage section has four anchor points for lashing rings. Does anyone know where I can buy one removable lashing ring from?
Cheers all.


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
Although this bit may well fit other vehicles I would order it from Burstner dealer. You may get it eventually when they come back from shutdown.
Sorry I cant help you more & no you cant have mine as I am using all of them ! :lol: 
GC.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks GC. I'll try my nearest Burstner dealer in Ludlow.
JohnE


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Got one. Cost a tenner.
Cjheers all.


----------

